# OpenOffice 2 en español

## g3n

Hace tiempo ya habia preguntado esto, pero ahora con la nueva versión necesito saber de nuevo. Como poner el diccionario en español en openoffice 2. Antes recuerdo que era un .doc com macros, pero para esta versión estoy perdido.

----------

## Stolz

En el menú 'Archivo->asistentes->instalar diccionarios nuevos'. No me parece que esté muy escondido  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Lo que buscas es esto Click aquí DicOO.sxw y esta en la web del openoffice.

----------

## g3n

gracias, esto era justo lo que buscaba, como la ultima vez lo baje de un link de los foros no sabia donde estaba.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Te sugiero te des un pase por Click Aqui y ajustes el post a lo recomendado alli.

----------

## focahclero

Eleazar, g3n, ¿para qué descargar manualmente de nuevo DicOO.sxw cuando la instalación de OO2 ya lo ha hecho?

Si se ejecuta la opción indicada por Stoz (Archivo->asistentes->instalar diccionarios nuevos) casualmente se abre DicOO.sxw.

Saludos,

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No la habia visto, es que casí no lo uso pero tendre que sentarme a jugar un rato con eso.

----------

## Rene_Merida

Hola a todos...

Disculpen que use este hilo, pero quisiera que me orientaran en cÃ³mo instalar Openoffice 2.0 en espaÃ±ol pero sobre Linux Gentoo 2.6.13-r5.

Siempre que hago "emerge openoffice" me baja e instala la versiÃ³n 1.1.4 y deseo instalar la versiÃ³n 2.0.

Gracias por su atenciÃ³n.

Atte,

Rene_Merida

Venezuela

----------

## Stolz

Rene, la version 2.0 está 'enmascarada' (masked). Tienes explicado com 'desenmascarar' paquetes en la documentación oficial y en este mensaje fijo del foro.

Una vez instalada, la version 2.0 ya está en castellano, solo le falta el diccionario, que se instala como está explicado un poco mas arriba en este mismo hilo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## CarloJekko

inténtelo

echo "app-office/openoffice ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

LINGUAS="es" emerge app-office/openoffice

----------

## Rene_Merida

Gracias por tan oportunas respuestas, pero es importante indicarles que debÃ­ agregar un fila mas del comando. La instalaciÃ³n de openoffice 2.0 en espaÃ±ol comenzÃ³ a trabajar bien cuando escribÃ­ lo siguiente:

echo "app-office/openoffice ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LINGUAS="es" emerge app-office/openoffice

Y en este momento se estÃ¡ instalando....

Muchas gracias !!

Atte,

rene_Merida

----------

## DarkMind

 *Rene_Merida wrote:*   

> Gracias por tan oportunas respuestas, pero es importante indicarles que debÃ­ agregar un fila mas del comando. La instalaciÃ³n de openoffice 2.0 en espaÃ±ol comenzÃ³ a trabajar bien cuando escribÃ­ lo siguiente:
> 
> echo "app-office/openoffice ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> ...

 

de pasaita podrias leerte sobre como configurar tus locales   :Laughing: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

----------

